# What was the strangest fursuit related thing that you've seen.



## Rosmary Petals (Feb 2, 2013)

Mine was seeing a 14 year old girl dressed in a suit that she had made herself. (It was more impressive than mine.-.) .. It was.. 
It was weird to see a 14 year old otter with her mom.


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 2, 2013)

Every music video featuring so-called "furries".


----------



## Rosmary Petals (Feb 2, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Every music video featuring so-called "furries".


Ke$ha.. Dear. Jesus. I saw that and felt my brain cells die.


----------



## soutthpaw (Feb 5, 2013)

I thought the thriller one from whatever con it was filmed at was really cool!...   Oh so for the OP I guess I will trump that when I get my Daughter's Tigercorn fursuit made... she is only 6! 

When I think strange, people at con's ina zentai wth a collar on and no eye/face openings and a buldge showing or the rubber dog/pig BDSM type wear just rubs me the wrong way.  esp when they let them in the parade.  I take my kids to the cons and don't want them having to see that shit


----------



## Dokid (Feb 5, 2013)

soutthpaw said:


> I thought the thriller one from whatever con it was filmed at was really cool!...   Oh so for the OP I guess I will trump that when I get my Daughter's Tigercorn fursuit made... she is only 6!
> 
> When I think strange, people at con's ina zentai wth a collar on and no eye/face openings and a buldge showing or the rubber dog/pig BDSM type wear just rubs me the wrong way.  esp when they let them in the parade.  I take my kids to the cons and don't want them having to see that shit



Zentai suits are cool but I agree. They really creep me out and remind me of those latex suits some people wear to cons.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 5, 2013)

Every single non-humanized MLP costume I've seen.


----------



## Rosmary Petals (Feb 5, 2013)

soutthpaw said:


> I thought the thriller one from whatever con it was filmed at was really cool!...   Oh so for the OP I guess I will trump that when I get my Daughter's Tigercorn fursuit made... she is only 6!
> 
> When I think strange, people at con's ina zentai wth a collar on and no eye/face openings and a buldge showing or the rubber dog/pig BDSM type wear just rubs me the wrong way.  esp when they let them in the parade.  I take my kids to the cons and don't want them having to see that shit



Zentai suits are... well, on their own merrit, they look great. But, with a bulge, it's not okay.. yuck..
And that BDSM nasty stuff is totally ruining the lighthearted fun of the con...

And.. Six?! That'll look so amazing. Are yours and hers matching?


----------



## soutthpaw (Feb 5, 2013)

Rosmary Petals said:


> Zentai suits are... well, on their own merrit, they look great. But, with a bulge, it's not okay.. yuck..
> And that BDSM nasty stuff is totally ruining the lighthearted fun of the con...
> 
> And.. Six?! That'll look so amazing. Are yours and hers matching?



Well mine is being made at the moment.   She wants to be a tiger like Dad but loves horses. unicorns etc.  so we got a sample of a tigercorn drawn up that she really likes and that is want we will base the fursuit off of...   I think I have a pic in my FA page... same username


----------



## Rosmary Petals (Feb 11, 2013)

I checked it out, and it looks absolutely fantastic!  It's totaly daww material.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 11, 2013)

Gigantic tits. When a fur-suit has melons bigger than your head and the person makes a great show out of being completely inappropriate with them...yeah it's up there in the strange category. I've seen guys doing female themed suits and I've had a few where you could swear it was a girl inside, and the person acted like a very dignified respectable lady. Others when they do it they just run around acting like con sluts and it's kind of sad to see the magic of suits devolve into someone groping fake overstuffed breasts in public before non con goers.

Another thing up there in the strange catagory is the attempt by some people to meld their latex/bdsm fetish with fur-suits. The result is a train wreck of horror suits that belong on set of some sick producer's b rated horror film.


----------



## Troj (Feb 11, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> Another thing up there in the strange catagory is the attempt by some people to meld their latex/bdsm fetish with fur-suits. The result is a train wreck of horror suits that belong on set of some sick producer's b rated horror film.



Oh, yes, this.

The result is neither quite BDSM nor furry, in my experience. It tends to involve a fake-looking plastic or latex animal mask, right? And often a skin-tight fursuit or latex body suit?

Now, I have seen some neat cyberpunk-themed fursuits, mind you, but that's different.

Anywho, I tend not to like skin-tight fursuits, because most of the ones I've come across have just struck me as creepy. Your mileage may differ!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 11, 2013)

Troj said:


> Oh, yes, this.
> 
> The result is neither quite BDSM nor furry, in my experience. It tends to involve a fake-looking plastic or latex animal mask, right? And often a skin-tight fursuit or latex body suit?
> 
> ...



Right on the nail there. It bugs me to some degree because you can't make certain kinds of costumes now without being tarred with the fetish brush community. Skin tight but properly padded fleece body for a reptile/scale based costume? Do at your own risk because you will be mistaken as part of a certain community that has little respect for the idea of public appropriate. I like skin tight costumes when done right, with the right body, and with the right species. Some costumes don't look good when padded out due to the species.


----------



## Rosmary Petals (Feb 13, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> Gigantic tits. When a fur-suit has melons bigger than your head and the person makes a great show out of being completely inappropriate with them...yeah it's up there in the strange category. I've seen guys doing female themed suits and I've had a few where you could swear it was a girl inside, and the person acted like a very dignified respectable lady. Others when they do it they just run around acting like con sluts and it's kind of sad to see the magic of suits devolve into someone groping fake overstuffed breasts in public before non con goers



I know exactly what you mean. I saw a suit once where the breasts were so overstuffed and big that they looked like fur covered basketballs glued on the side of the body.  Men who act like sluts with pillow-boobs need not take that into public.. -._-.


----------



## Troj (Feb 13, 2013)

If people are so keen on breasts and such, they should really just adopt a tenrec as their fursona.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 13, 2013)

Those inflatable suits or the ones that look like a life sized pool toy, that's odd.  Got stuck in an elevator with a couple of the pool toy lookin ones.  Well not stuck as in the elevator broke but ya know.  Another thing is suiters with gnarly b.o.. Was in an elevator with this stinky mother fucker for about 5 mins.  I could still smell it like an hour later in the same elevator.  Wtf people.


----------



## Dokid (Feb 13, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Those inflatable suits or the ones that look like a life sized pool toy, that's odd.  Got stuck in an elevator with a couple of the pool toy lookin ones.  Well not stuck as in the elevator broke but ya know.  Another thing is suiters with gnarly b.o.. Was in an elevator with this stinky mother fucker for about 5 mins.  I could still smell it like an hour later in the same elevator.  Wtf people.



Ugh this. People need to learn that showers won't kill them. Or at least some deodorant. I know too many people who somehow don't know or refuse to do anything about it.


----------



## Troj (Feb 13, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Those inflatable suits or the ones that look like a life sized pool toy, that's odd.



That's a sexual thing, isn't it?


----------



## Nordo Huskamute (Feb 14, 2013)

Troj said:


> That's a sexual thing, isn't it?



If it involves furries, its sexual.  Didn't you know that?   :V


----------



## Springdragon (Feb 14, 2013)

Rosmary Petals said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I saw a suit once where the breasts were so overstuffed and big that they looked like fur covered basketballs glued on the side of the body.  Men who act like sluts with pillow-boobs need not take that into public.. -._-.



Men need to remember that just because they aren't actually women doesn't give them license to do things that aren't acceptable for women to do in public. They still look like females and they're still giving bad publicity to both females and furries. 

I would say the same thing about women in male costumes, but as far as I've seen, that isn't a problem.


----------



## Springdragon (Feb 14, 2013)

Accidental duplicate post. I'm sorry. My computer tries hard.


----------



## Rosmary Petals (Feb 15, 2013)

Springdragon said:


> Men need to remember that just because they aren't actually women doesn't give them license to do things that aren't acceptable for women to do in public. They still look like females and they're still giving bad publicity to both females and furries.
> 
> I would say the same thing about women in male costumes, but as far as I've seen, that isn't a problem.



I've never seen a girl in a male suit act innapropriately, actually.. I have a male sona, and when I'm in suit I don't run around humping things, so why do they think it's okay to be grop-y and sexual?
And Female padding in general is such a sensitive thing to do.. Too much and it's innapropriate, too little and it just looks like they're pudgy..


----------



## IFtheRavehound (Mar 29, 2013)

Anything that is a "fucksuit/murrsuit/yiffsuit" those things bother the hell out of me.


----------



## IFtheRavehound (Mar 29, 2013)

Nordo Huskamute said:


> If it involves furries, its sexual.  Didn't you know that?   :V


not true. a lot of furries are disgusted by the fact lots of other furs put sex into every damned aspect of the fandom. I'm one of those furs. I'm aware there is a load of sexual activity to the furry name, but I don't care. "yiff" and all this porn art is irritating.


----------



## She-King (Mar 29, 2013)

Rosmary Petals said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I saw a suit once where the breasts were so overstuffed and big that they looked like fur covered basketballs glued on the side of the body.  Men who act like sluts with pillow-boobs need not take that into public.. -._-.




For one thing, with fursuits being an art form, a male-oriented and inspired fursuit(For men and by a man) shouldn't be worn by a man, because men have no idea how to act with such body parts. No, you don't go around flailing them everywhere and you certainly don't let people touch them. Any fursuit builder knows how to draw a proportionately rendered suit. This art form isn't some fantasy land with a tiny little oriental girl with a bosom that would ground her into a faceplant, numb her arms and hands from the weight, or give her a broken back. Why would you wear something that looked so painful and unnatural? Why? It's uncouth in the first place and doesn't look good or sexy at all. Of course, this comes from a girl who has no desire to flaunt her own boobs around for everyone to see. Guess its typical for a man to picture a woman doing that. It's all you see in the media and on FA.  FA is...well, it's pretty damn foul. People will be people, but that doesn't mean its right.


----------

